# Do cats like peace and quiet?



## recharged01 (May 26, 2011)

So like one afternoon, I saw my cat asleep on my bed. But before I realized, I had music playing pretty loudly from my laptop and I was being pretty obnoxious singing along. Being in a small room, there's no way that any human can sleep through that! But it seems as though my kitty was fine. So the question is, do you think cats prefer peace and quiet, or it does not matter? 

Obviously, sudden loud noises would startle any animal... I'm talking about somewhat consistent loud noise.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

my cat tells me off if I sing and if I continue she'll go hide under the bed. My guitar is completely forbidden these days - at the first sight of it she zips under the bed. They definitely like peace and quiet but some will get used to familiar noise and learn to ignore it.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, cats are odd like that, the tv can be blasting while I'm yapping on the phone and they can sleep through it but then someone will sniffle and they'll wake up all startled. I think if it's familiar noise they're okay even if it is loud.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The three kitties absolutely hate rain.. Misa however doesn't care really much about noises except thunders of rain.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Sometimes when I watch television I wonder if the sounds disturb them. They sleep next to the tv and I don't know how they do it. I would think they would go into another room as cats have hightened senses. I guess it doesn't bother them so much.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends on the cat. Some are highstrung and like a quiet house, others are laid back and nothing bothers them. Some sounds bother some and not others. I get told off by my girl if I sing, and when I play my flute she stands on her hind legs and bats my arm and meows furiously....doesn't like those high notes! Some of the music she likes, but not when I do high note exercises.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My cat is just as noisy as I am so there isn't much of a problem.  He yells at me as often as I'm singing or listening to loud music/TV.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

its got a lot to do with what they were exposed to as kittens or what they're used to. As a kitten, my gal wasnt worried about much at all. Then she grew up with me in a very quiet home where I seldomly bring home people and these days she zips under the bed on the rare occasions I do. I feel confident its only because its out of the ordinary for her now and cats love regular habits. I would think if she spent some months in a loud home, though, she would get more accustomed to it again.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

With Gabby it depends on the source of the noise. If it's something I'm doing (except vacuuming) she's fine, but if it's something outside of my apartment then she goes on high alert.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

faithless said:


> my cat tells me off if I sing and if I continue she'll go hide under the bed.


I have the same effect on people when I sing! 

Layla is weird, for lack of a better word. I think it depends on which one of her 3,000 moods she is in at the time. She enjoys when we have people over, plays with everyone, and is generally in the center of living room soaking up all the attention. She also isn't concerned with the downstairs neighbors playing obnoxiously loud bass- at no matter what time of day. However, she is afraid of the television volume. The day we got our new TV and turned it on for the first time, she ran to the farthest room in the apartment, turned to face its direction, and hissed. But, she is a temperamental little animal, lol.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I used to take Lexi to my parents house with me when I would be staying more than 2 nights. Every once in a while she would put herself in timeout. It's like she got overwhelmed and needs a break, so she'd go upstairs to my room and sleep in her bed. Now that I have Sam, I think it will be too hard on both of them (and me) to take them both to my parents house. Plus, I only live 45 minutes away now, so I probably won't be staying overnight anymore. But I still always thought it was cute when I would go upstairs and she'd just be laying there like, "yeah, I got tired of being around your crazy family!"

I've only had Sam a week now, but he seems to be content sleeping by himself in another room. Lexi is usually wherever I am. If she's not in my lap, she's pretty close by. She's rarely in a completely different room. I'm not sure if noise bothers Sam or if he just prefers to hide out and sleep. Neither of them run out of the room when there are loud noises, except for the vacuum.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sometimes Dagny will lie right beside me alseep while I watch a loud movie with surround sound. Then there are times at night while I'm watching TV and he's not there with me. I go to find him and he is lying quietly, not asleep, in the dark in the kitchen or living room. I think he likes to be alone sometimes,


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Leanne2112 said:


> Yeah, cats are odd like that, the tv can be blasting while I'm yapping on the phone and they can sleep through it but then someone will sniffle and they'll wake up all startled. I think if it's familiar noise they're okay even if it is loud.


Yeah, my kitty is like that, too!

I can be watching a loud action movie in surround sound and she will be sleeping peacefully on my lap, but then she'll hear the kids next door playing in the yard and be all "OMG! What's that noise?!"


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I tip toe around on the weekends and close doors softly so I don't disturb my furry overloards. I was missing music the other night when I heard something familiar on a movie soundtrack but I'd never subject them to that sort of noise. The TV is kept low too.

Despite all that consideration Mia doesn't mind walking around screaming all the time.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

For the most part, they don't care what we do our how loud we get. They eat, they play, they plop, they sleep. However, there are times, they need AWAY time from us, and they just retreat to the top of my daughter's bunkbed in the back bedroom.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, who lives in the garage in the Winter, is not affected at all by noise. He his not concerned with opening and closing of garage door motors, the starting and leaving of the car, or the starting or leaving of the giant diesel truck. He just stays where he is laying or in his house. Snow Blower not a problem either. Strange. Of course this guy goes out in 20 below zero weather to run with the foxes, so he is probably not a good example.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

We had 6 cats at one point back when I lived with my mother, and all 6 of them preferred sleeping in my room because it was always quiet in there. I think cats really appreciate silence. It's part of their nature, they are physically made to be silent stalkers and they like to be able to hear the soft noises going on in the world.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy is usually wherever I am - no matter what noise is happening UNLESS I'm vacuuming then he is hiding in whatever room I am NOT in. LoL. Satin usually disappears once a day for a very long nap in her room by herself.


----------

